# Ceiling Fan Support Bracket



## RalphPeters (Feb 5, 2010)

I want to install a ceiling fan and ceiling box. The joist spacing is 12" o.c.
I don't have access from above. 
All the adjustable hangers I have seen are for 16 to 24" joist spacing. I'd like to mount the support through the 4" hole I will need to put into the drywall.
Any suggestions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any way to scoot it over so it would be under the joist?
http://www.bing.com/shopping/4-1-16...x&lpf=0&lpq=ceiling+fan+box&FORM=EGCA&lppc=16


----------



## RalphPeters (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes I could move it under the joist, it just wouldn't be centered in the room. That sounds like the easiest option.
Not sure what you're link is showing.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can toenail in a piece of 2X4 between the two joists and fasten one of the other boxes to it or you can take the straps apart and cut the inside ends of the straps so it would fit inside you 12’’ space.


----------



## doyleslaughter (Dec 17, 2012)

RalphPeters said:


> I want to install a ceiling fan and ceiling box. The joist spacing is 12" o.c.
> I don't have access from above.
> All the adjustable hangers I have seen are for 16 to 24" joist spacing. I'd like to mount the support through the 4" hole I will need to put into the drywall.
> Any suggestions?


if you are determimed to have it centered consider screwing a 1 x 4 to the studs and then attach your elect box. See if you can locate a large enough rosetta (? terminlogy) that you can get at any home inprovement store to cover the board. Don't know if it is deep enough to cover the 3/4 inch board. I have see them and they appear approx 8 to 12 inch diameters. May also check the net for larger ones. if you find a rosetta large enough you could then cut out the sheet rock and the thickness would not be an issue.


----------



## RalphPeters (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone

I'm going to fasten it directly to the joist


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

or if its drywall. just cut out a 12" square piece. screw in a 2x6. and patch the hole.


----------

